# norwich union dont insure skylines??



## gtrmatt (Jun 30, 2005)

rang norwich union for a quote on a skyline they said they no longer insure them as soo many people have claimed on them!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

they told me they'd never insure Manual skylines when i rang up a year ago, only autos and only over 25's


----------



## Rich B (Mar 7, 2005)

well i wouldnt even consider entertaining the idea of insuring with NU.. the cheek of their advert 'quote me happy' !! [email protected]
makes me angry the very idea they think they are trying to do me a favour...
(ive never let one of their crappy ads play to the end yet.. )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Rich B said:


> well i wouldnt even consider entertaining the idea of insuring with NU.. the cheek of their advert 'quote me happy' !! [email protected]
> makes me angry the very idea they think they are trying to do me a favour...
> (ive never let one of their crappy ads play to the end yet.. )


maybe no good for skylines but they saved my wife £1300 on first year of driving insurance so im happy to put up with the no english speaking call centre in outer mongolia for those prices  

like you i Despise the Advert though "quote me happy, its a hatchback... 000h £250 thats not bad for a Golf R32 " - "oh sorry i thought you meant its a fiat cinquencento 900cc"  STFU idiots


----------



## daveburwash (Nov 5, 2005)

Norwich Union do, Norwich union direct don't. Go figure????????


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

NU do quote Skylines but like all insurers they have seperate Schemes - eggs not in one basket etc running. NU NAAFI for example quote them as does specialists brokers for NU. Direct customers are worse then brokers customers due to the fact that they are more likely to lie over the phone than face to face. All insurers do it as it is a proven fact that phone/web is the worse kind of client - web is cheap as they don't have to pay an tele operator to take the call so are normally 5% to 20% then phone.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Well i phoned them for a quote... and they said Sorry cant touch them... And im 37. lol


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

ian turbo said:


> Well i phoned them for a quote... and they said Sorry cant touch them... And im 37. lol


Try a broker with NU on the panel, direct they won't touch a Skyline - I work with NU underwriters amongst a load of other insurers and I know for a fact that NU's NAAFI scheme takes Skylines and that they also take Skylines thru specialist performance car brokers although I couldn't name any on the mainland to be honest - EA Davies in Belfast do them thru NU and that's in NI which is the worst rated area in the whole UK!


----------



## daveburwash (Nov 5, 2005)

I had my supra insured with Norwich Union direct, went to change to The Skyline, nope, don't insure them. Best quote I had through a Broker was.................Norwich Union!!!! Not direct, different company


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

daveburwash said:


> I had my supra insured with Norwich Union direct, went to change to The Skyline, nope, don't insure them. Best quote I had through a Broker was.................Norwich Union!!!! Not direct, different company


Same company - different outlet :smokin: They trade under different names for company reasons but are the same parent company and the same people do the underwriting  but the sales etc are very different.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Both of mine are with NU and I'm very happy with them. I'm with Christian Wheatley at Keith Michaels on 0208 288 0677, always had excellent service.

Regards
Nito


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

And did you know - RAC and HPI are part of Norwich Union.

I tried insuring my skyline through the staff scheme (Yep I work for NU) but they didn't have my car listed at the time.


----------



## jonnier33 (Dec 21, 2005)

try; bell they will insure anyone without a great deal of questions


----------



## Audio Dave (Apr 19, 2005)

*Sureterm direct*

Just had a quote on an R32 GTR through Sureterm Direct with N.U. with no problems at all. Large excess but i'm sure that's fairly normal for a car like this, but £527 is pretty good conidering i was paying nearly £1000 for a similar age Impreza !!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

murano3 said:


> And did you know - RAC and HPI are part of Norwich Union.
> 
> I tried insuring my skyline through the staff scheme (Yep I work for NU) but they didn't have my car listed at the time.


They may do now as I requested many months ago for the ABI/Polaris to add it  and this is the list all insurers use to match cars to - I do my bit for the club if only from a distance :smokin: .


----------



## dennyp (Feb 23, 2006)

im insured with norwich union direct 
they will insure my 32 gts-t but had to speak to the underwriters to get a quote direct


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I tried to get a quote from Norwich Union for my R32 GTR, they told me they dont insure such a vehicle... eventually i got insured with a company called 'Performance Direct'... underwritten by... guess who, Norwich Union  (£655 fully comp btw, but i am an old git lol! (40))


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

leggus said:


> I tried to get a quote from Norwich Union for my R32 GTR, they told me they dont insure such a vehicle... eventually i got insured with a company called 'Performance Direct'... underwritten by... guess who, Norwich Union  (£655 fully comp btw, but i am an old git lol! (40))


Just goes to prove what I have said all along - that insurers like NU do cover GT-Rs but only through special schemes. 

All insurance companies have multiple schemes to make it easy to change their rates and types of people and vehicles covered. For example a NU scheme running on a direct operation like the AA may not cover GT-Rs or even self-employed people or unemployed people or NIreland while the same company will have a scheme running on Misys in a small local branch that will cover all of the above  . You have a FAR better chance of getting a GT-R covered at a local broker or a specialist then with the main direct telephone brokers who probably quote with the same group of companies  .


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I work for Norwich Union and couldn't get me car insured with them, I tried all the systems. Got a great deal on my Golf though!


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah, i work for NUD as well.. we are ***** for skylines, dont touch them. supras, etc we are pretty good for! crazy!

where you work murano? i'm up at pitheavlis in perth... (shite hole).


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

lol .. I'm on surrey street, Bignold House ... I was working in NUCS but I'm now part of NUI, my team await to hear our fate on March 31st as to whether we'll merge with another team or be evicted!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Well they insure mine modded 400bhp R32GTR and have done for 2 years through a broker.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh there are ways of doing it .. but not directly with them


----------



## airtech (Mar 14, 2006)

hi ime insured with norwich union on a gtr 33 £475.00 43 yrs old 9 years no clam bonus


----------

